# Anybody Tried Any Of Those Disposables?



## hyphen (18/2/14)

I've seen them starting to pop up at festivals and tobacco stores , like 120 bucks with x amount of usage and then you throw them away...

Thoughts? Experiences?


----------



## BhavZ (18/2/14)

I have not personally tried them, found them a bit pricey. However I have seen plenty of reviews on these disposables and the general consensus is that if you have already started using a PV, even an entry level EGO, the disposables would be kinda k*k. Apparently the flavour aint that intense and the vapour production is minute. Hopefully there is someone on the forum who has given them a shot and can give you a bit more insight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (18/2/14)




----------



## Silver (24/2/14)

I have tried a few

green smoke disposable
Playboy disposable
And a cigarillo looking thing, not sure what it was called

The disposable of green smoke was the best of the lot. Made me buy their rechargeable kit. Very similar performance between the disposable and the rechargeable. Not bad at all. Disposable only came in 1 flavour at the time (menthol) but the rechargeables use their tips that you buy. Flavour is good, vapour is amazing considering their size and throat hit is average to low. But you can get different strengths of the tips. 
Let me say that my PT2mini on a VV battery is not in a different league compared to green Smoke. Id say only about 30 percent better. 

Didnt like the playboy flavour but what was intetesting is how small and light it was. Like a real cig. And the tip is soft and squishy. The actual shaft feels like paper not metal. Couldnt believe how much it felt like a real cig. You couldnt pull that out at a restaurant, people would think you are smoking

Hated the taste of the cigarillo thing but it had a very similar design to the playboy. 

Allround i like the Green Smoke as a real emergency backup device. It weighs nothing, doesnt leak at all and fits in any pen holder. I carry it in my carry case. Good little device. As a permanent vaping solution i dont think so, its not intense enough for me (but i know others that think its just fine) and i think it would be more expensive than refillable juice tanks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (24/2/14)

I purchased the green smoke disposable before i bought my evod kit to see whether vaping was for me , It lasted for a day . I would agree on the low to average vapour production , evod is way better with a pt2 mini and 1.8ohm coils even better on a vv/vw device .


----------



## 360twin (24/2/14)

Yup, the GreenSmoke disposable got me started too. It lasted roughly two days, but everyone wanted to try it, so not too bad I guess. If they contain as much juice as their cartomiser, that's around 1ml, which isn't very much. At R100 from my local tobacco shop they're a little expensive, but fine in an 'emergency'. As Silver1 says, the performance is comparable to their cartomiser units, which is very good for their size.

I'm puffing a refilled GS cartomiser at the moment, as my Evod's battery went dead and I left my spare at home


----------

